# Cincinnati Discus trip



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sean is interested in going to Cincinnati Discus before our meeting on the 17th. We would head there prior to the meeting so I thought I would post and see if anyone else is interested in making the trip with us. 

I know Damon had mentioned going several times and so has Jim. Since Sean will be in the area I would like to accomodate him if at all possible.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Thanks matt for caring about my welbeing.  

For me its all about gas. I cannot afford/justify a drive to cinci just to look at some fish, then drive home. If i can combine things all is good. I checked their web site, said they are open from 12-4 on the weekends except for home games.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Not a problem Sean! If the meeting starts at 2:00, we would need to leave my place by 11:00 to get there by 12:00 when they open. That would give us about an hour to check out the Discus and then another hour trip back to my place for the meeting. 

Will an hour be enough time for you to look around? If not, we may want to see if they can open an hour earlier for us  I'm pretty sure they work by appointments through the week...


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I would think an hour would be enought. Never having been there i am not completly sure what to expect, but i do not plan on getting any this trip...just trying make some decisions on what to get.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

If you can not make at least 20 laps around that place in an hour, God help ya.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

well you all know how special i can be.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Is anyone else interested in making the trip to Cincinnati Discus before the meeting? I know both Damon and Jim had mentioned going.

My wife has scheduled an appointment with a dog sitter and needs me to be at the house at 1pm this Saturday to handle the dog if needed. I know this was my idea and I said I would go with Sean, but I would prefer not to start an arguement with my wife. 

If someone else is interested in going with Sean, I would prefer to stay home and avoid the confrontation if at all possible


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Matt,

That works fine for me. I have been having car trouble and was going to barrow a car to make that metting. Why dont we wait one month, hopefully the weather will be better and my cars issues will be fixed.

Most of all, dont want to start things with the Misses.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds good to me Sean. I am assuming that you are not going to be able to make it to the meeting?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

That is the way it appears, but im going to try. Seem's like everytime i make a step forward i must take two back. :-s Oh well, the jeep now runs, but just smells like there is oil burning. Checked all the oil, no smell thats so ever...


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Why don't you invite Lauren along. Tell her everyone wants to see her again. And "Oh, by the way, do you mind running me down there with you?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I would love to bring lauren along...unfortunaly she has started to date some guy which has put our friendship on hold...I dont understand girls. Maybe one day she will join us again. 

Dont know if I am going to make it down, looks like its the only day i have help to work on the jeep. Sorry guys.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> I would love to bring lauren along...unfortunaly she has started to date some guy which has put our friendship on hold...I dont understand girls. Maybe one day she will join us again.
> 
> Dont know if I am going to make it down, looks like its the only day i have help to work on the jeep. Sorry guys.


This is off topic but...quit trying to understand women/girls. The sooner you do this the happier you'll be  I think most of the married guys can give you the same advice. You think Lauren is hard to figure out now, just wait until you have to live with a pregnant one #-o

Sorry to hear you won't be able to make the meeting. It's not a problem though since we will have another one at the end of next month! Hope to see you at that one.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Haha Matt, i am with you there. Just try to be there for my friends.

Yeah, and i'll bring your filter with me. I can ship it if you need it earlier. Or bring it to you if i can get the jeep to quick leaking


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I think most of the married guys can give you the same advice.


Nope. If any of the married guys had any sense, they wouldn't be married guys.


----------

